# Inside Pensacola pass fishing advice



## STJ (Jul 29, 2018)

So I am not a very active saltwater fisherman, I am planing in taking the kids out on the pontoon boat this week weather permitting. 
We hope to fish the area inside the pass along the intercostal. 
We do have bottom and trolling gear, but have almost no experience in this area of the bay.
We aren't concerned about what we catch they want to have fun.
Any help someone could give would be great.
Thanks, Jeff


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Go about 75 ft North off of ft pickens. Past the piers to the east there sre hundreds of places to catch fish. Go on a good day and you should see the boats out there. Run the fathometer and find plenty of spots to fish.


----------



## STJ (Jul 29, 2018)

Thanks weather is looking good for Fri.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Watch the Birds, when you see them diving, head there and throw anything.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

There is also an area straight North of the pass as you enter, closer to shore and near the Flight Markers. The deep water becomes shallow in this area. Lots of rocks down there that hold Sheephead right now, watch that bottom machine.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

And of course, the Pass Hot Spot is sometimes referred as the Chimney. There are two rock jetties on the west side of the pass, coming from Fort McRee area. They hold fish, and sometimes is a very hot spot. You will see boats stacked up there 5 o'clock rush hour.

But becareful as you are in the Pass to GOM. Many times people stay focused on fishing and not the Pass, and here comes a huge charter wave and washes them on shore, or onto the rocks.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Those rocks are a civil war shipwreck, the Judah. Nothing left but ballast stones. 
In the middle of the pass is a big paddle wheeler called the Johnson Bank. Only it's under 12ft. Of sand thanks to the beach renourisment projects. When they dredge the pass it almost uncovers. Then within 2 years it covers back up from sand washing off beach and filling the pass in. A nice jettie on the east edge of the pass would help. Plus would be a great fishing spot.


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Solid advice^^^. Good luck; hope the kids enjoy their day.


----------



## STJ (Jul 29, 2018)

Well, fishing didn't happen Fri. On the way home from storage the axel brokes one street from the house. 
Meet a new neighbor that helped get me off the road and do the repairs. Thanks to Eddie at "Boat Trailer Co" in Milton I have new axel and springs, we will try next Fri.
Total my fault I know the axel was bad and should have taken the hint when I was a wheel come off a boat trailer crossing the fill leaving Pace about a week ago.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

I was riding in that area Saturday, and wondering how you made out.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

STJ said:


> Well, fishing didn't happen Fri. On the way home from storage the axel brokes one street from the house.
> Meet a new neighbor that helped get me off the road and do the repairs. Thanks to Eddie at "Boat Trailer Co" in Milton I have new axel and springs, we will try next Fri.
> Total my fault I know the axel was bad and should have taken the hint when I was a wheel come off a boat trailer crossing the fill leaving Pace about a week ago.


Well I'm sorry you had a trailer issue, I have been there (well, didn't know I had an issue till the wheel burned up, but same result), but at least you found the best trailer repair in the area. Hang in there, should hopefully be nice this weekend. Just whatever boat ramp you use, remember to try not to tie up the ramp longer than needed (ie, don't load your boat while parked on the ramp) and expect it to be crowded... never seen the boat ramps so crowded like it's been this year since nothing is open and being on the water is all a lot of people have to do!


----------



## STJ (Jul 29, 2018)

We plan on getting out Fri. and no we load before we launch. 
Boating is one of the few things we can do in the C19 era.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

STJ said:


> We plan on getting out Fri. and no we load before we launch.
> Boating is one of the few things we can do in the C19 era.




I had to park way at the end of the overflow parking on Old Barrancas last weekend because of how many trailers there were. It was as bad as opening day of snapper season! Time to put my collapseable razor scooter back in my truck so on the days I can't get out there early enough for a parking spot I can make the long walk into an easy ride!


----------

